# Bravo Zulu



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
Bravo Zulu
July is a very special month for America. In July we celebrate the one thing that to the people of this great country is more important than life itself; our freedom. America has always been, is, and will always be the land of the free. We are America!
But freedom has never been free. We are free because of the men and women who are more than willing to give everything they have or will ever have to insure our freedom.

Mr. Joseph Wisniewski, Operations Specialist, USS John C. Stennis CVN 74, cannot join his father, Mr. Gene Wisniewski, this week for the highly anticipated opening of gag grouper season. As Gene boards the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, he cannot help but think how proud he is to have a son insuring the freedom of this great country. Mr. Joseph Wisniewski is among the 5,000 young men & women serving on the 97,000 ton USS John C. Stennis. 'Bravo Zulu' and thank you for all you do for America.



Mr. Gene Wisniewski, one proud dad, and one very good fisherman:



Kyle, our very experienced mate, is more than willing to share his vast knowledge with us:

Will shows us how to catch the elusive mangrove snapper. It's always an honor to have the ladies join us. Ms. Shannon Dusek (L), and Ms. Jacqueline Gokey are all ears:

Hope the weather leaves us alone:

Looks like Shannon, Palm Harbor, Florida, listened to Kyle:

Shall we hit the bunks or troll on the way out? We need some bonito badly. They are excellent bait. These two will help:


Up & at um! Gosh Captain, we just hit our bunks. Get up!


Our first gag of the season. What a way to start:

Mr. David Blanton, fishing out of spot # 57, that's a nice mango:

Ms. Josie Saylor, we are honored to have you with us:

Nice, very nice:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Bravo Zulu (part2)*

Gene, Joe will be so proud of you:

David does it again:

They are getting even bigger:

Nice going Captain John:

The mango bite has been, by our standards, a little slow. But we still have a nice catch:

Tammy, you are too much!

This man has their number:

Guys, we are losing way too many big boys. We need help out here. Join us!


Tammy is so proud. She is not only our chef, but our fishing advisor:

Hold on! Mr. Melvin E. Dawson, fishing out of spot # 49, has hooked a run-away freight train. 'No fish could possibly pull this hard, fight this much!' On & on goes the great battle. There is absolutely no give in either Melvin or the great fish. Finally, color! The color of a huge amber jack. Congratulations sir! Quick! let's get him back into the water; he gave his all; he earned his freedom:

If you have never met Mr. jack; you really have no idea what you are in for. Get ready for the fight of your life:


Ms. Shannon Dusek, fishing out of Palm Harbor, Florida, it's a good thing you listened to Will. Your son, Matt, is really proud of his fisher-momma.



Matt, we are really glad you & your mother are on our side. What a team. Mr. Dusek caught two of these beauties:

Mr. Eric Schweikart, what a follow up on that nice gag:

It's great being able to keep them for a change:

Mr. Andrew Grippo, Germany can be proud of the man you have become; I know we are:

Nice gags:

Mr. Schweikart, ARS & gags; what a trip you are having:

Mr. Lam Bui (L), Brandon, Florida; and Mr. Bee Yang, Clearwater, Florida:

Ever hear of a sheepshead porgy?

Well! Looks like our great adventure is about over for this week. Next week can't get here soon enough:

Dinner time! That means Tammy time. Hey Jersey girl, how would you like preparing the 16,600 meals a day on the aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis? Think it would be much of a challenge?
The best steak, mashed potatoes & green beans served 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. It just does not get any better than this:

Bravo Zulu Mr. Gene Wisniewski, Port St. John can be very proud of you and the son you raised, Bravo Zulu sir, Bravo Zulu:


Here are the jack pot winners. We are all winners; We are free! We are America!


No video this week. Leaving Tuesday & Friday on 39 hour trips. Hope to have a video next week. 

Anyone on here know what 'Bravo Zulu' means'?
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

